# Taijiquan / Taichichuan in NY ?



## CrushingFist (Jul 3, 2003)

Any real taiji schools in NYC , not taiji schools only training for health, but as a martial art (combat, health, etc)


----------



## Zujitsuka (Jul 4, 2003)

www.williamccchen.com

www.chutaichi.com

All the best,


----------



## CrushingFist (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zujitsuka _
> *www.williamccchen.com
> 
> www.chutaichi.com
> ...


 Thanks, I'm gonna check it out!!!


----------



## CrushingFist (Jul 4, 2003)

Does anybody knows of any Taijiquan/Taichi Chuan school directory online? Pages also of different styles of taiji


----------

